# Urgent Medical Help!!!



## crack2483 (15/4/14)

This will be my daily transporter 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/14)

We have a vape paramedic in the house !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (15/4/14)

Now that is a good emergency kit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fog-e (15/4/14)

First Aid for smokers  Love it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (15/4/14)

Great title, great kit. Lots of cotton - what could that be for - seeing the isle you got it from.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (15/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Great title, great kit. Lots of cotton - what could that be for - seeing the isle you got it from.



Looool

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (16/4/14)

that is awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (16/4/14)

Will not be calling you when I need 1st aid... might get Juice instead of Dettol and bandaged with Kanthal.

Nice carry pouch for your vape goodies though!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (16/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Will not be calling you when I need 1st aid... might get Juice instead of Dettol and bandaged with Kanthal.
> 
> Nice carry pouch for your vape goodies though!



and stitched up with kanthal

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/4/14)

Riaz said:


> and stitched up with kanthal



If a battery could be connected some serious stealth vaping could be done..

"But officer, it is my blood"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

